# exterior aluminum siding primers



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

For those who are well versed with exterior primers over very old aluminum siding- I am thinking of using SW multi-purpose primer.


I would like to know if anyone uses anything they think is better over in BM land or maybe some Behr believers.


The siding is well over 30+ years....I will be cleaning it very well prior to painting it to get off the chalkiness of the white color. Also plan on using emulsi-bond in the paint.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are going to use a latex product i would also suggest a tsp cleanse and metal etch application then sand then wipe down with xylene or similar solvents prior to spraying the siding. U are spraying it right? Working on same project myself right now


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

also as a side note you should choose a 100 % acyrlic product< i perfer spraying flat> many are self priming which might :thumbsup:tsave you some dough in the mats dept. :thumbsup:


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

I have done lots of these. Clean with tsp and bleach. paint with 2 coats BM moorglo or moorgard. Bullet proof. Looks great and lasts and lasts. Do NOT use any primer. steve


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MNpainter said:


> I have done lots of these. Clean with tsp and bleach. paint with 2 coats BM moorglo or moorgard. Bullet proof. Looks great and lasts and lasts. Do NOT use any primer. steve


What he said

You could also use Super Spec, Ben, Regal Select, and Aura, all with no primer needed.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well- I am gonna ? the responses.


First off let me say that I am NOT lazy and that I like to do a grand job. I don't want to spend time in chemicals.

To wipe an entire two story house down with xylene is not likely. I would believe that to be sound, however overkill. That is my opinion. Don't let me offend you by your methods, please.

Diluted bleach and TSP, yes, I would do that...I will thoroughly scuff it and clean it 

Yes, I will spray it. Have not decided on sheen. Flat seems easiest to spray, but prefer some sheen.


The reason to skip the primer is it based on flex? or lack thereof?

Noticing both posts from you guys has you living in the cold zone.

thanks for response.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

No offense taken sage. cold zone? yep Northwest Montana! Wiping the place down with a solvent further insures your bonding... i.e. removes the dust and oxidation from scuffing or sanding... less chance of bubbleing, cracking, etc. a dampened rag and a couple of good hands, really should take that long. Imagine using a tack cloth like with lacquer. Metal etch? emulsa bond probably a good call as well! Happy painting!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jnigh said:


> No offense taken sage. cold zone? yep Northwest Montana! Wiping the place down with a solvent further insures your bonding... i.e. removes the dust and oxidation from scuffing or sanding... less chance of bubbleing, cracking, etc. a dampened rag and a couple of good hands, really should take that long. Imagine using a tack cloth like with lacquer. Metal etch? emulsa bond probably a good call as well! Happy painting!


Really there's no need to sand, or solvent wipe. Removing any chalking is most important. Aluminum siding is actually one of the easiest, and most forgiving substrates to coat.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Aluminum siding is actually one of the easiest, and most forgiving substrates to coat.


^^ What he said^^

Just make sure that its clean, and you cant go wrong.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

if it's chaulking alot, I would use emulsabond on the first coat too. I've done this with a crazy exterior with alum siding and it's been holding for like 8 yrs now. 

Don't use xylene. That's just plain nutz (no offense to the one who proposed it).

Use denatured alcohol if you feel it needs a final clean/wipe. It's an incredible cleaner/solvent without the toxicity of a heavier solvent.

Even a rag with clean water would do, since it's non-porous siding.

I'd suggest for sheen going something a little higher than a flat. Flats don't do well on exteriors.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I only painted one aluminum sided house, my first single family I lived in. This was in 1988' we washed the house with tsp and water and then painted with two coats of SW superpaint brushed on. This one was blue over faded gold color. The house has never been painted since and still looks respectable, little faded but respectable.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> I only painted one aluminum sided house, my first single family I lived in. This was in 1988' we washed the house with tsp and water and then painted with two coats of SW superpaint brushed on. This one was blue over faded gold color. The house has never been painted since and still looks respectable, little faded but respectable.


About the same year we did our first one. Power washed it, and used Moore Guard with some Emulsibond in it. Drove by it for years afterwards to just check up on it and it always looked great!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

is the reason for not using a primer having to relate to possibly an issue with lack of flexing over alum?


and I appreciate the input from everyone so I can broaden my thought process.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Alum is nonporous so no sealing needed, if alum is in sound condition, meaning no rust or other contaminates to block or address, youre left with the chaulking, which will be delt with by washing and the emulsabond. There just isnt a need for primer in this situation. Jmo and experience.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

the reason for solvent cleaning aluminum is to remove oxidation. aluminum creates its own protective coating of aluminum oxide through a process called passivation almost instantly after cleaning. solvent cleaning with a non-hydrocarbon solvent before painting will remove this the thin layer of oxidation and allow for a better paint bond. i feel that an etching primer should be used on new and smooth aluminum surfaces. i have had good results with SW wash primer over aluminum and galvanized metals.http://apscontractors.homestead.com/files/DTM_Wash_Primer.pdf


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In most, almost all cases, aluminum siding repaints are not over bare aluminum, so I would think that would negate all the fancy extra chemical etches and wipes.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The hardest part of that job will be removing the chalking.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Remove chalking and shoot it with 2 coats Latex of your choice
Sanding??? Never heard of that, no need at all.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest, I think we overthink things on the site sometimes. Aluminum siding is one of the easiest things to paint that there is.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

put loads of TSP and/or loads of sodium hydroxide with the bleach - brush it - wash it off. Reapply cleaning solution and rebrush if you are unsure you have removed 100% of chalk and oxidation. At which point it's easy peasy to paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

emulsabond eliminates the need to remove all the chaulking.

Wash like a normal repaint (kill mold, get dirt and contaminants off it).


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I want to use Ben Moore.

I have been looking high and low to find the nearest dealer to Morgantown, WV. This is not so easy to do even with the internet. There are little fringe hardware stores that carry a small line up of Ben products....and those don't include Moorglo or moorguard.

and another thing. in order to do any stain work on an exterior-I have to drive an hour to get Sikkens.

Talk about frustration. Damn, I have been sitting in this since I moved HERE. 

so if there are some ben moore dealers here trolling-could you assist me in finding the nearest dealer of the WHOLE product line of Ben Moore to Morgantown. I hope it is not into Pittsburg, Pa.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

DeanV said:


> In most, almost all cases, aluminum siding repaints are not over bare aluminum, so I would think that would negate all the fancy extra chemical etches and wipes.


 i would have to agree with you, if you have a tightly adhered coating on the aluminum then there is no need to slovent clean or to use an etching primer. in this case it should be treated as a regular re-paint. if there are areas of bare aluminum, spot priming with the etching primer will add a chemical bond by acid etching into the surface of the metal.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> To be honest, I think we overthink things on the site sometimes. Aluminum siding is one of the easiest things to paint that there is.


We always remove all siding from the building and hand wash with a fine toothbrush. If you do it any other way your a hack. :jester:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope you are using filtered water


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

only bottled Evian bottled water.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sage, any of the exterior products will work directly over the siding. On the BM site, use the dealer locator. It should show what lines the dealer has, you can always call too. Sometimes they have more products than what's listed.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Plain water, no chemicals, just pressure wash it. Add EB to your paint, I recommend SW Superpaint satin.

I paint these all the time. They are my exteriors of choice. Once you get fast with them, you'll pull in some major dough.

It takes us about a day and a half to knock these out. Ranches, bungalows, and split levels.

I have NEVER used bleach, tsp, xylene, or any other chemicals. Just pressure wash the hell out of it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

EB goes in the first coat only.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

well, thanks for all the info and I may just end up with SW. just based on much, much easier to locate as one is in my home town and probably in route to where I am painting further north.

why not resilience? is it just a little cheaper to go with superpaint or is this about better adhesion...because the few times I have used resilience(the bulk of my work is interior) I have liked  the look and the product workability and seemingly almost immediate dry time.(and it does have a lifetime warranty-ha)
.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

off all of the BM numbers on the internet-most are fringe dealers-not carrying the full line of products or a very limited amount....as in, they would not have 25 gallons for exterior...only something like 10. most carry the regal and ben products.

It wouldn't make much sense or cents choosing to buy from a distance that is just not within reason, as I may need to go to the store more than once.

thanks for the tip on EB


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

is going to take 25 gal ? How much surface is there?

If you are afraid of rain use resilience, if not SP.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

lets put it this way...tj (rhymes)

I will need more than 10. it is a two story...and I will do two top coats and it will be a drastic color change.......

shutters, doors, porch, railings with baulisters,etc.

I don't need help with paint material estimation....

it is just looking for a great product to use on alum> and it will most likely be SW now, since BM is not nearby for the product mooregaurd or glo.

glad you like to participate though in my dissections!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> lets put it this way...tj (rhymes)
> 
> I will need more than 10. it is a two story...and I will do two top coats and it will be a drastic color change.......
> 
> ...


25 gal seemed like a lot for siding of a home. Makes more sense if you got trim to do also.

SW will work great, the only deal will be that it will fade faster, especially if its a darker color. SW still needs to catch up to Gennex tinting systems.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

PPG Sun Proof is a great product to use on aluminum. I have painted a lot of aluminum siding with it. Has great coverage over existing colors, dries fairly quick and retains its color without fading. If you want to remove the chalking and kill any mold check out painters wash at wash-safe.com. Great product, I use it on all exteriors prior to repaint.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

PPG is not too far-have yet to use it, but here they bought out Porter paints.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

tj- I just threw out a rough number. I won't use twenty five..but if I am shopping around looking for quantity...I am gonna guestimate high to make sure the store would have atleast enough.....the store I called yesterday had moorgard but just 10 gallons......

now stop it.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Just goes to show ya one mans straight line is another mans ocean! Ha Ha


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> tj- I just threw out a rough number. I won't use twenty five..but if I am shopping around looking for quantity...I am gonna guestimate high to make sure the store would have atleast enough.....the store I called yesterday had moorgard but just 10 gallons......
> 
> now stop it.


I bet they could order a few more gallons of moorgard. But, if its a long drive it might not be worth it.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tj- are you born in May by any chance?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> Tj- are you born in May by any chance?


I'm born everyday. 

I die every night. 

Dreaming is in between both worlds.


Factually, I was born Jan 28th. Aquarius


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aquarius Horoscope for week of August 18, 2011
















"I got expelled from college for cheating during my metaphysics final," joked Woody Allen. "I got caught looking into the soul of the guy next to me." Even if you're not taking a big test for a metaphysics class, Aquarius, I urge you to do a lot of what Allen claimed he did: Gaze into the souls of those around you. It's an excellent time, astrologically speaking, for you to escape the enclosed container of your own inner world and survey the raw truths and deep feelings that other people hold dear. 




* 
SACRED ADVERTISEMENT 
The Yanyuwa Aboriginal people live along the coast of Australia's Northern Territory. Their word for "fat" is _nalu-ngiliny._ It doesn't merely refer to the greasy stuff that grows naturally under the skin of animal bodies. It's also a metaphysical term for vitality. 

Anything that's rich in _nalu-ngiliny_ is healthy. A certain landscape may be considered fat, for instance, which means that it's fertile and sacred. When acacia flowers bloom each year, it's a sign that sea turtles and the marine mammals known as dugongs, favorite foods of the Yanyuwa, are "fat" and ready to be hunted. 

I have a fantasy that you will identify the things in your life that are _nalu-ngiliny,_ and give them the honor and gratitude they deserve. 
* 



I like easy reads sometimes. I don't give deep creedance to astrology or horoscopes but nonetheless find them entertaining.

happy birthday soon!


----------



## Jschallhorn3 (Sep 23, 2015)

*SW DTM Primer/Finish for Aluminum siding?*

Old paint-flaky Aluminum siding home getting painted... 

Painter says:
Pressure Wash
Primer w/bonding sealer
DTM Paint

I suggested:
Pressure wash w/cleaner
SW DTM Primer/Finish

There are some flaking areas, some areas where there's a patch of aluminum showing, and I swear I see some rust spots on a couple places.

I live in NW FL... so high heat, insanely high humidity. 

What would you recommend?


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Power wash and apply two coats of sw super paint satin sheen done😀


----------



## Ccmpainting (Nov 10, 2020)

sagebrush123 said:


> For those who are well versed with exterior primers over very old aluminum siding- I am thinking of using SW multi-purpose primer.
> 
> 
> I would like to know if anyone uses anything they think is better over in BM land or maybe some Behr believers.
> ...


No primer necessary as stated by someone else. I happen to like Sherwin williams super paint satin finish on the aluminum I do. Im a ben moore guy but the super paint satin looks like the original sheen. Moore gard and especially Moore glo is too shiny.


----------

